# Some snakes from southern Missouri



## LongDucDong (Sep 23, 2006)

Here are just a few we found while herping/bug hunting in Missouri:

Red milksnake:






Rough earth snake:












Worm snake:






Juvie _A. contortrix_:


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 23, 2006)

Beautiful milk! thanks for sharing


----------



## ScorpDemon (Sep 23, 2006)

I like the milk.. the worm snake is pretty cool.. I'm partial to the copperhead though, beautiful copper, gotta love em. Always cool to see them before they lose the juvie tail coloration.


----------



## LongDucDong (Sep 23, 2006)

I agree, I love the colored tail. That one was only about 12" at best, and very docile. The other snakes were a bit nippy, especially the milk, he was a nasty turd! :?


----------



## Beardo (Sep 24, 2006)

Thats an awesome looking Milk!!


----------



## Spike (Sep 24, 2006)

Cool pics really like the worm snake.  Very hard to find congrats


----------



## ScorpDemon (Sep 24, 2006)

Did you bring any of them home with you?


----------



## Sheri (Sep 24, 2006)

Very nice  

(FYI, moved into the field forum)


----------



## ErikH (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice pics, especially the copperhead and the milk snake.


----------

